# joachim hansen sig request



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

*The Request:*

joachim hansen sig plz


*Pics:*

you choose but preferable one with him holding the belt but it doesnt have to be that. and some flames ( hellboy you know )

*Title:* Joachim " Hellboy " Hansen

*Sub-Text*: DREAM LW GP Champion


*More Sub-Text*: norway1
*
Colors:* black, red, white ... whatever looks demonic, flames, explotions and stuff

*Size:* 400 x 200


*Avatar?: *yes


all attempts will be repped.
thx, norway1


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

I haven't tried flames in a while so I might give a go at it. Just give me 1-2 days please and I'll post it. up


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

RVCA said:


> I haven't tried flames in a while so I might give a go at it. Just give me 1-2 days please and I'll post it. up


very nice. thx :thumbsup:


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

norway1 said:


> very nice. thx :thumbsup:


Hey this might take a little longer my photoshop is messing up. The pixels are getting all messed up and it is really weird. I think I might end up re-installing it because I have had this one for a while and I got it from limewire. I will try to fix it tonight, if it's fixed I can probably get your sig done tonight.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is my entry my friend. I think Hellboy is such a great fighter, he doesn't need flames. I hope you like.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice job Tony.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Here, play around with these until someone makes you a better one.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't figure out the flames...let me know if you want me to try a different one


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

All great. Except for Plazz. He sucks donkey :thumbsdown:


That is right, I have the balls to say that. But seriously those all look legendary


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Composure said:


> Nice job Tony.


Thank you sir.

I like all of the sigs, nicely done gentlemen.

BTW I forgot you wanted Dream Lightweight Grand Prix Champion on it sorry about that.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Cochise said:


> All great. Except for Plazz. He sucks donkey :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> That is right, I have the balls to say that. But seriously those all look legendary


You'll never be half the man that donkey is.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

plazzman said:


> You'll never be half the man that donkey is.


I have a dream Plazz, and nothing you do can ever stop me.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

thx guys. im gonna switch among these sigs cuz honestly ( and i mean this ) they where all very cool. im going with plazz' first cuz today i really liked the blue shit.

ive repped everyone,if you didnt get repped then its becouse i have to spread around first.

- norway1


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

RVCA said:


>


I really like this piece. That shit is CLEAN.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

T.B. said:


> I really like this piece. That shit is CLEAN.


yeah im gonna switch between the two. i just really liked the blue flame stuff.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

T.B. said:


> I really like this piece. That shit is CLEAN.


Thanks


----------

